# Rock Band: Jimi Hendrix DLC Next Week



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*Rock Band: Jimi Hendrix DLC Next Week*

By Mike Sharkey | Mar 25, 2010 Entire Axis: Bold as Love LP available for download March 30th.


Next week, plastic guitar rockers will finally get what they've been clamoring for: Jimi Hendrix is coming to Rock Band.

Since the original Rock Band was released in 2007, players have universally had one artist or one song they wished they could play. With more than 1,000 tracks now available in the Rock Band library, many of those wishes have been granted. But up to this point, the greatest guitarist of all time has remained conspicuously absent. That changes on Tuesday, March 30 when the first Jimi Hendrix DLC is released.








MTV Games and the Hendrix Estate made the announcement today through Rolling Stone. "Much like Jimi's music, we feel that Rock Band represents an amazing, innovative medium for music discovery and interaction that can have a profound affect on those who experience it," Janie Hendrix, the CEO of Experience Hendrix, told the magazine. "We are extremely pleased to be able to have Jimi Hendrix's genius musical legacy continue to live on and touch people the world over through Rock Band."

The first DLC will include the entire Axis: Bold as Love LP as well as the title track from the upcoming release "Valleys of Neptune." Additionally, Rock Band has acquired the rights to create a Jimi Hendrix avatar and is mulling a full-on Hendrix package, similar to its Beatles Rock Band release.

Axis: Bold As Love hits XBox 360 and Nintendo Wii on March 30th. PS3 owners get their Hendrix DLC on April 1. The track list:"Up From the Skies"
"Spanish Castle Magic"
"Wait Until Tomorrow"
"Ain't No Telling"
"Little Wing"
"If 6 Was 9"
"You Got Me Floatin'"
"Castles Made of Sand"
"She's So Fine"
"One Rainy Wish"
"Little Miss Lover"
"Bold As Love"
"Valleys of Neptune"

As reported by GameSpy​


----------

